# Show your rares



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think it would be cool to see what ps you guys have that most people wont ever be able to get their hands on. Lets see em


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Marginatus

View attachment 127661


Diamond Rhomb

View attachment 127662


Compressus

View attachment 127665


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My rare guy-My horned gold mac-Only one in the world probably


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

well piraya and brandti not being imported for the current time would make them rare....rite?

10" Piraya

















7" Brandti, sold to member "noga" on the boards.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

sick fish guys!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

13" diamond rhom not to many 13" DIAMOND rhoms around especialy in canada look at the colouration on him some blue purple and gold and silver








View attachment 127678

View attachment 127680

View attachment 127681

View attachment 127682

View attachment 127683

these are all random shot over a one week period
















as for everone else amazing fish
















but mr hannibal takes the cake on this one he got one that no one else has


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea mr hannibal has an amazing collection of rare ps .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yea lets see them guys!! And AK thats one crazy mac!

Cant wait for hannibal to see this!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

a group of geryi

and 2 irritans

need to get better pictures of both fish. The geryi photograph horrible (such amazing fish in person) and both my irritans colors are getting wicked.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Them geryi are fuct! nice shot exodus! tight tank.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

those geryi are NICEEEE


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

supar secret serrasalmus sp.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

those geryi lok amazing, very imressive


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Whats serrasalmus sp?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Serrasalmus elongatus (Venezuelan variant B)
View attachment 127804


Pristobrycon striolatus
View attachment 127803


Pristobrycon maculipinnis
View attachment 127805


Serrasalmus neveriensis (first time ever in the home aquaria)
View attachment 127801


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn....those are crazy...that elong is just bananaz


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hannibal also claims one of the 2 medinai on the forums as well.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> hannibal also claims one of the 2 medinai on the forums as well.










i forgot that one







. Here we go:

Serrasalmus medinai:

View attachment 127815


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn... nice!!

Bump up this thread...common ppl lets see more exclusives


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread needs a vinny...

View attachment 127853


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

man why havnt u been showing that elong it is best looking one ive seen on this site how big is it ? is is agressive ?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> man why havnt u been showing that elong it is best looking one ive seen on this site how big is it ? is is agressive ?


I got him last week so he is still adapting to his new tank and surroundings... time will tell... and he is around 7" long







!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that vinny is lookin bad ass hannibal! cant wait to see mine at 12"!!!


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I got a bigger elong.















measured 20-21cm when I moved it to the new tank a week ago.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal - Great looking fish!!!!!

zhelmet - Very nice elong! Nice color.


----------



## AshOmi (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont know if this is considered rare but, heres my altuvie 7"
View attachment 127995


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OK let me rephrase my meaning of rare...anything that is bigger or rarer than the average aquarist would have so like a 16" natt would definatly be a rare! And your altuvie is nice btw


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

THADON said:


> OK let me rephrase my meaning of rare...anything that is bigger or rarer than the average aquarist would have so like a 16" natt would definatly be a rare! And your altuvie is nice btw


 thanks man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

np...


----------



## AshOmi (Aug 9, 2006)

PristoMac isn't exactly common, is it!

Ash


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

my 9" mac, not rare but a specimen at 9"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> This thread needs a vinny...
> 
> View attachment 127853


because there so rare?

then heres a brazilian xingu rhom that i sold this year definately less common then the vinny


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nismo were you not selling that one?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

great pics guys


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> nismo were you not selling that one?


yeah i did sell it



> then heres a brazilian xingu rhom * that i sold this year * definately less common then the vinny


he is with his master fish keeper / new owner in philly, the guy is extremely enthusiastic about his fish keeping so i know hes in good hands..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sry nism im slow


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so xingu's are now preffered over vinny's....... says nismo!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> so xingu's are now preffered over vinny's....... says nismo!


im not saying preffered but definately not as common because the vinnies are more desireable rhom variant because they grow large and have the "mean rhom" look, even the xingu i had was a slightly differnt variant then some others ive seen that have humeral spots or more "sparkling" scales most vinnies look very much the same big whiteish grey and red eye


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, i guess they do look pretty similar.... whatever i guess?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the best looking rhoms are blue diamonds tied with a guyana rhom...red gills on a black rhom


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Trigga said:


> I think the best looking rhoms are blue diamonds tied with a guyana rhom...*red gills on a black rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have a baby plack puruvian, im hoping he grows out to have some gill plate color, humeral spot would be even more


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bump!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> I think the best looking rhoms are blue diamonds tied with a guyana rhom...*red gills on a black rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have a baby plack puruvian, im hoping he grows out to have some gill plate color, humeral spot would be even more








[/quote]










*BUMP*...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

everyone needs to repost their pics.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

10" Serrasalmus brandtii


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

here


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lets see more pics!!!


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I think the best looking rhoms are blue diamonds tied with a guyana rhom...red gills on a black rhom


i will be getting a 10" guyana rhom that has some purple coloration in it next week sometime. im getting it from nate at massive aggression and will post some pics when it gets in because the pics nate has is not real clear.


----------

